# Car shopping



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Wife and I are looking for a car daily driver. We don't travel far we both walk to work We want something half decent It'll probly be a mid size S UV... New would be $35 to 40K. . Used Would be good and the last couple new vehicles we We purchased we found along the road for sale and it worked out. The dealers have tons of used cars right nearby us And we are really surprised how close something six-year-old would be To the cost of new. If you go a year or 2 older than that it is amazing just about everything has 135 175000 miles on. . For those who buy used how old And how many miles And how close to the price of a new one???. What is the best way to locate or find a good used vehicle. Not really all that impressed with Facebook or craigslist, But maybe I'm just looking wrong


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have bought 3 suvs in the last two years car gurus has been my go to. Some things I learned buy the end of the month they want to sell then to make there monthly sales results look good. The good cars don’t last long with the internet today if you know what you want check car gurus every day. Don’t go to New Jersey to buy a car most are rust buckets then you stop at John Deere dealer and end up buying a new tedder. Just my experience.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Car Guru or craigslist. 7-8 year old CRV, 125K+. $5-8K. 3 in family now, very happy w/ them.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I rented a 2020 Yukon SLT while I was in Texas. I loved it and now I'm shopping for a Yukon XL SLT. Wife wants bucket seats in the second row like the one we rented, I'm okay with a bench. GM announced their 2021 upgrades like IRS and air suspension and I really like the new space but 60k or 35-40k, I'm probably buying used. I like 4 year old vehicles below the rust belt and under 50k miles, the closer to 35k miles or less the better. Problem is usually the price. Damn people that don't need trucks keeping the value inflated.

On a hopeful note, Hendricks was advertising trucks up to $20,000 off. Maybe I'll find a sweet new Yukon XL priced right when the 2021's hit the lots.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it really depends on the brand and model of used. In 2010 I wanted to find a Toyota Tacoma. Wanted something with around 30-40k miles Well that was an exercise in futility. What I found was used ones maybe $1000-$2000 less then new. And sometimes listed higher than new. So I bought a new one. Last year my wife and I needed some depreciation for our real estate business and we were edging up to 150k on our SUV. So I found a year and a half old with 20k miles Lexus LX for $30,000 less than a new one. I would have taken a Landcruiser also, but the right color and location came up with the Lexus first. This year looked around at used F150s and found nearly the same thing as with the above mentioned Tacoma. So traded my Nissan Titan (now lost a bunch on that) in on a new one. Don't buy a Titan. Don't buy anything Nissan. The lose their values so fast and then kinda fall apart at about 35k miles.

You also might look into an auto broker. I've heard good things about that kind of way to purchase vehicles and I kind of found the above Lexus at one. It's a different experience. A good one.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I have bought 3 suvs in the last two years car gurus has been my go to. Some things I learned buy the end of the month they want to sell then to make there monthly sales results look good. The good cars don't last long with the internet today if you know what you want check car gurus every day. Don't go to New Jersey to buy a car most are rust buckets then you stop at John Deere dealer and end up buying a new tedder. Just my experience.


Thanks for the note. I will now not go to New Jersey to look at vehicles. I don't need a tedder. LOL.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Gonna echo the "don't buy Nissan" thing. We bought a used Nissan Armada some 5-6 years ago. Even for a used vehicle the depreciation was appalling, and it seemed like there was always something going wrong with it. We replaced it with a 2015 Suburban that we really like so far. Still have the Armada as we thought it would be handy to have a third vehicle around. Plus I would like the grim satisfaction of running that POS into the ground.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Gonna echo the "don't buy Nissan" thing. We bought a used Nissan Armada some 5-6 years ago. Even for a used vehicle the depreciation was appalling, and it seemed like there was always something going wrong with it. We replaced it with a 2015 Suburban that we really like so far. Still have the Armada as we thought it would be handy to have a third vehicle around. Plus I would like the grim satisfaction of running that POS into the ground.


I thought the Nissan Titan would be ok. I had read positive reviews. I stupidly ignored resale values. But after trim started falling off. Multiple check engine lights that resulted in real repairs. It was time to move on plus I needed some depreciation this year. I was afraid worse things with the Titan were ahead. If there hadn't been body damage, which was my fault, I might have gotten quite a bit more in trade, but not that much. We will see if Ford really is Ford tough over the next couple of years. But so far I really like the F150. Shouldn't have wasted money on the Nissan. Nissan is no Toyota that's for sure.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The Titan shares the same engine as the Armada . . . Probably a good thing you got rid of it when you did. Sometime in the 100K mile range they seem to need the catafolds replaced --major $$$ because of Nissans silly design. Then figure on pulling and welding the catafolds every now and again because they are steel and crack uncontrollably which is a time consuming job. I've done wheel bearings, brakes, and the fuel pump and there are still some nagging problems it has. And rear independent suspension is a horrible idea. It's near impossible to keep the rear alignment dead on as they age and the result is a vehicle that is miserably squirrelly on ice.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is a Chevy Tahoe too big? Mine has 202K on it. Bought it as a dealer demo and dealer took $11,000 off sticker. Been a great vehicle. Bulletproof 5.3L pushrod motor. (I think there's a newer engine) Super comfortable and secure feeling. 
I think it might qualify as a farm vehicle/truck if that's desireable for your situation. 
Had 3 substantial repairs. 
Front axle

Rear air shocks

Timing chain kit/oil pump

Even with those repairs, I would definitely buy another one. Excellent vehicle. I think keeping it garaged was the difference maker for us as GM products left outside are very susceptible to rust.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> The Titan shares the same engine as the Armada . . . Probably a good thing you got rid of it when you did. Sometime in the 100K mile range they seem to need the catafolds replaced --major $$$ because of Nissans silly design. Then figure on pulling and welding the catafolds every now and again because they are steel and crack uncontrollably which is a time consuming job. I've done wheel bearings, brakes, and the fuel pump and there are still some nagging problems it has. And rear independent suspension is a horrible idea. It's near impossible to keep the rear alignment dead on as they age and the result is a vehicle that is miserably squirrelly on ice.


When I bought the Titan the 100k warranty is what kinda sold me. But after I bought it I figured it would be a short term pickup. And several times waiting a day or two for repairs for the check engine light (emissions stuff) I was really tired of it. I was hoping Toyota would redesign the Tundra, but so far nothing there with that and I'm driving a lot lately so the 20 mpg F150 is nice. I do miss the Titan seats though. LOL. I was thinking after I bought the Titan that maybe the Armada or the Infiniti version would be nice. Glad I stayed away.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Wife and I are looking for a car daily driver. We don't travel far we both walk to work We want something half decent It'll probly be a mid size S UV... New would be $35 to 40K. . Used Would be good and the last couple new vehicles we We purchased we found along the road for sale and it worked out.


In my area, late fall seems to be a better time to buy (Nov especially in my case), what I call slightly used vehicles. New models just came out, so someone trades their year old or less vehicle in to get the latest whatever. Usually, less than 20K mile (so still has factory warranty) and a possible 'plain jane'.

Example: bought a 2012 Buick Lacrosse, with less than 8K of miles, in Nov 2012. Car was originally purchased in May of 2012 (so 2 1/2 years of factory warranty still existed). Previously bought a 2005 Pontiac Bonneville, with 20K mileage (still had factory warranty). Originally looked at car in July 2005 (on dealer lot, with a $24,995 price tag), purchased end of Nov 2005 (for $17,500 including 6% Michigan sales tax). Funny story about this car, walked out of the dealership 4 times after asking for there best price (which was north of $20K). The last visit, I had to ask where was the car? They told me they moved it to their other dealership. I said good, I'll drive over there, maybe those sales folks would have a better price. They scramble to the door to stop me and agreed to my price.

I find Nov, isn't a good (for the sale persons), to make a lot of sales, Christmas is too close perhaps. But they are 'hungrier' because of lack of sales. In any case, patience is a virtue and $$$ saver in my situation.

Larry


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Is a Chevy Tahoe too big? Mine has 202K on it. Bought it as a dealer demo and dealer took $11,000 off sticker. Been a great vehicle. Bulletproof 5.3L pushrod motor. (I think there's a newer engine) Super comfortable and secure feeling.
> I think it might qualify as a farm vehicle/truck if that's desireable for your situation.
> Had 3 substantial repairs.
> Front axle
> ...


The AFM nonsense has been a trouble point on the 5.3. It can be disabled, and I have also read that changing the engine oil at a much shorter interval than the dash calls for helps ward off AFM related woes.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

For daily drivers I've been buying 8 or 9 year old fairly high mileage Subaru outbacks that are close to needing timing belt done. Got the last two for 2500$ each. Change timing belt myself for 100$ or whatever it costs. Drive 4 or 5 more years and resell for 1500$ or so.

Currently looking to move up to a 2015 outback but its got a timing chain so there's no nice "mileage bucket" where the owner is told they need to spend 1000$ on a timing belt so they get rid of it cheaper.

They pretty much all have heated seats and are always AWD vs many of the other SUV's being FWD only.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> The AFM nonsense has been a trouble point on the 5.3. It can be disabled, and I have also read that changing the engine oil at a much shorter interval than the dash calls for helps ward off AFM related woes.


The tire pressure monitors are also an ongoing pita 
But you can check tires the old school way 

I'd like to buy another Tahoe, but with college tuition, I don't want to buy a new one. Writing those checks takes courage and a shot of Bourbon.


----------



## MikeBurker (Jun 20, 2021)

endrow said:


> Wife and I are looking for a car daily driver. We don't travel far we both walk to work We want something half decent It'll probly be a mid size S UV... New would be $35 to 40K. . Used Would be good and the last couple new vehicles we We purchased we found along the road for sale and it worked out. The dealers have tons of used cars right nearby us And we are really surprised how close something six-year-old would be To the cost of new. If you go a year or 2 older than that it is amazing just about everything has 135 175000 miles on. . For those who buy used how old And how many miles And how close to the price of a new one???. What is the best way to locate or find a good used vehicle. Not really all that impressed with Facebook or craigslist, But maybe I'm just looking wrong. Also been thinking about asking here some help in getting car finance. Hope it will work just fine for me!


Isn't anyone considering electric cars for purchasing? The other day I had some incriedible experience of driving a Tesla Model 3. It was really really awesome. Its acceleration is fantastic. Its range wasn't, though. But still if I were to buy a new car I would give electric ones a go 

UPD: saw the new Model 3 the other day. In real life it looks even better than on posters


----------

